# landscape lighting



## ledpete (Sep 26, 2013)

Trying to figure out led landscape lighting. I am using a malibu transformer but it is ac and leds are dc. The questions.
1. Will the ac/dc leds on ebay really work with ac transformer and how well. 
2. How do the Malibu landscape lights work (the guts). 
3. I was looking at deal extreme and they have led drivers, what are these.
4. What base would be good for outdoor lighting.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you planning to use the "MR-16" style halogen replacements ? The few I've used work fine on both AC or DC 12 volts. 

Low voltage landscape lights such as the popular Malibu brand run 12 volt halogen bulbs off the transformer/timer unit. LED fixtures have become available in the past few years (look for the green boxes at Home Depot). They have their own driver board to convert the 12 volts AC or DC into the lower current needed to drive their LED(s). I've personally use them on DC from a solar charged battery bank I've set up.

Avoid doing the "Airport Runway" effect that most do with the inexpensive solar garden lights. If you're installing lightsalong the edge of a flower bed or paths, go for fixtures that direct most of the light downward such as the Malibu Equinox; the idea being you want to see the effect of the light on whatever is being illuminated but not the source itself directly.


----------



## ealyscott (Sep 28, 2013)

I want to use some motion-sensing lights for my home landscape please suggest some configurations.


----------



## dss_777 (Oct 10, 2013)

ealyscott said:


> I want to use some motion-sensing lights for my home landscape please suggest some configurations.




Can you be a little more specific?

Like, size/shape of property, what you want lit, when you want it lit, decorative vs. security... etc., etc., and so forth.


----------

